# Iron Hands Venerable Dreadnought For Sale



## Ravenfeld (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey!

I am potentially thinking about selling my current Iron Hands Venerable Dreadnought in favor of picking up the Contemptor Dreadnought in its place. The key here is that I need to make enough money off the venerable dread to allow me to purchase all the things I need to make the Contemptor a reality! 

I want you to make me an offer while keeping in mind my own goal of getting a Contemptor with all the assorted goodies and getting him painted by Dave who has been working on my commission for quite some time now.

Feel free to PM me any offers and hopefully we can work something out where everyone comes out happy. I am currently living in California, however I don't have any qualms dealing with buyers abroad!

I should note the following:

I will accept a direct trade for a contemptor dread with two DCCW arms +£35 for the paint job if anyone has such a desire.

Thank you,
Raven

Edit: I should also note that I have an Assault Cannon arm as well for him, so if you would rather he had an assault cannon, or even if you want both options, it can be arranged (they are magnetized).

The Dreadnought:


----------

